# Good diets/losing weight with IBS?



## Shiraaz M (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi all, I was diagnosed with IBS last year however my bowels have been a state for as long as I can remember! I recently started a new job (not long after I was diagnosed) and it is a lot less active than my previous job, however still somewhat active. Because of this I have put on weight and for the life of me cannot get it off! Very recently my bowels seem to have gotten worse and I thought they were bad before, this is causing stress, fatigue and leaving me almost depressed. Does anyone have any good recommendations on diets I can follow? Also good ways to exercise without triggering my IBS and how to work around my chronic fatigue? It's gotten to the point where I'm having somewhat dark thoughts and I don't know where to turn, plus not many people can really understand what it's like. It is IBS-D that I am suffering with might I add, any help or advice will be truly appreciated.


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Truth be told considering the IBS losing weight may be very hard process and it's not something that you should try on yourself basing on a knowledge found in the internet without consulting the doctor. You should visit one and no matter the money, let him guide you through this process. Depends on how advanced you are, I would say it is definitely possible to do, but you have to step very cautiously here.


----------



## Nat_London (Apr 26, 2017)

A low FODMAP diet may be your best bet - it helped me immensely (and is one of the standard things a GI doctor may advise for IBS). It's very restrictive if you aren't used to cutting things out but if you can be consistent with it for a couple months it may give you time to heal, and then you can start adding things back in to see what your true triggers are.

I have also heard that exercise is one of the best things to do with IBS - it almost always makes me feel better when I work out consistently. You might start with basic cardio like walking or using the elliptical. Yoga is also good. Cardio in particular seems to help with bloating. Weight training will also help increase your metabolism as you gain new muscle, which helps with weight loss. It can be tough losing weight with IBS because you feel like crap all the time, but it can definitely be done!

But again, can't hurt to talk with a doctor to be safe. But getting yourself on track with food and exercise could work wonders for your overall well being!


----------



## DanaChambers (May 23, 2018)

I would suggest you to take a weight loss diet. You can also do simple fat burning exercises that will help you in weight loss. Even you can take up activities like running or walking that burns calories. If you want, you can check this out to find about the livre minceur that will help in weight loss.


----------

